# Pork Chops.



## culpepersmoke (Jun 30, 2022)

I have a couple pork chops in the SV pot going but we have to leave and won’t be able to enjoy them tonight. I’m thinking I’ll pull them out at the normal time and leave them in the pouch, let them cool and toss them in the fridge.  Tomorrow pull them out and put them back in the SV only to warm them up then finish in cast iron as I had originally planned. 
do you see any issues with this plan?
thanks everyone


----------



## DougE (Jun 30, 2022)

That should work. You might also pull them from the fridge, let them get to room temp, then just sear in the CI. Unless they're really thick, I would think you could get them warm enough during the sear.


----------



## DougE (Jun 30, 2022)

And I have a couple chops in the bath right now, too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2022)

I like to throw the package in a big bowl with Ice & water in it.
That will get the Temp down real quick.
Then put that in the fridge.
Now it won't warm the inside of your fridge.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 30, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I like to throw the package in a big bowl with Ice & water in it.
> That will get the Temp down real quick.


This is as important as cooking times and temps in my opinion . For the reason that you want to get it back down under 40 degrees asap since you're leaving it in the bag .


----------



## culpepersmoke (Jun 30, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I like to throw the package in a big bowl with Ice & water in it.
> That will get the Temp down real quick.
> Then put that in the fridge.
> Now it won't warm the inside of your fridge.


Thanks. Excellent idea i hadn’t thought about that


----------



## DougE (Jun 30, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> This is as important as cooking times and temps in my opinion . For the reason that you want to get it back down under 40 degrees asap since you're leaving it in the bag .


Please elaborate on that point for those of us newer to SV. Everything in the bag should be more or less sterile (pasteurized) inside the bag after the SV ride, should it not?


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 30, 2022)

DougE said:


> Please elaborate on that point for those of us newer to SV. Everything in the bag should be more or less sterile (pasteurized) inside the bag after the SV ride, should it not?


I'm curious, too. Maybe it has something to do with the temp you're using in the SV?


----------



## DougE (Jun 30, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> I'm curious, too. Maybe it has something to do with the temp you're using in the SV?


I run pork chops at 145° for 2-3 hours. I would think that would kill any nasties in there.


----------



## dr k (Jun 30, 2022)

The three spore formers dont die in boiling water or acid like vinegar. They wait in the anaerobic bag and outbreak when slowly cooled. That's why I use the pasteurization table vs the heating table so it has a 28 day fridge duration when quickly cooled. You can make several SV bagged meals and date them and just pull and sear for service for quick meals. Or reheat in the SV. That's why canned goods in an anaerobic environment are sterilized at 250° for 20 minutes and slowly cooled to kill the three spore formers.


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 30, 2022)

DougE said:


> I run pork chops at 145° for 2-3 hours. I would think that would kill any nasties in there.


I would think so, too.
A few months ago I was getting ready to SV a top round at 135 for a long time and it was recommended that I do a quick heat in the oven to "sanitize" the outside first.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 30, 2022)

Baldwin has a section on cooling . Has to do with cooking temps I believe . I do it just to be on the safe side . Mostly with large sausage chubs , and pre cooked proteins for the freezer .


----------



## DougE (Jun 30, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Baldwin has a section on cooling . Has to do with cooking temps I believe . I do it just to be on the safe side . Mostly with large sausage chubs , and pre cooked proteins for the freezer .


Thanks for getting back. I may need to go back and read Baldwin some more.


----------



## DougE (Jun 30, 2022)

DougE said:


> Thanks for getting back. I may need to go back and read Baldwin some more.


Biggest problem I have with Baldwin is all those charts make my head hurt. Maybe a simplified version would be more helpful to many/most.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 30, 2022)

DougE
  Give this a look . The section on chilling for later use .



			A Practical Guide to Sous Vide Cooking
		


It takes a minute to scroll to the section . I'm with ya on the headache .


----------



## DougE (Jun 30, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> DougE
> Give this a look . The section on chilling for later use .
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Rich, I'll give that a look later tonight.


----------



## culpepersmoke (Jul 1, 2022)

Thanks everyone. heated up the chops slightly using the SV then into the hot cast iron. Made a quick cream Dijon sauce And some baby potatoes.  Dinner was saved and excellent.


----------



## DougE (Jul 1, 2022)

Looks delicious! The chops I did yesterday spent 3 hours in SV at 145°, then onto the gasser for a nice sear.


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 1, 2022)

Looks great!
Jim


----------

